
Show HN: Desktop application for fast saving anything without losing focus - silencerweb
https://taggy.pro/?ref=news.ycombinator
======
silencerweb
Hi everyboddy!

My name is Maksim and I'm here to present you my second launched project -
Taggy. I was going to do the same with my first one, DailyQ, but
unfortunately, I shut it down right after launching it. But hopefully, I'm not
going to do the same with the current project.

Taggy is a desktop application for fast saving texts, links or images using
only shortcuts. With Taggy you don't need to copy-paste anything or even open
an application. Everything you need to do is copy whatever you want to save
(any text, link or image) and press a special shortcut for saving. That's it,
easy huh?

And after you finish working, reading or whatever you were doing, you can open
an application, open tab 'Unsorted' and sort everything how you want - you
don't have to worry about it while you are focusing on something else.

Let me know what you think about Taggy and how you think I can make it better
:)

